# vintage USA made machines will be in vogue



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

how 'bout a hot rod, 3-stage, camo painted vintage 1970's snowblower, with 8HP Tecumseh motor, all oem made in USA

yeh buddy










http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/4748393298.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good thing I don't have room in the garage


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

And a matching mower.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I like the white two blade extension cord wired directly to the starter, I'm sure it is U.L. approved.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

yea.. never know when you might need to shoot deer while blowing drive. They would never see you behind the burst of snow coming out


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe you can camouflage the rust on it too! I never really liked camouflage on any vehicles and this one is no exception. I think a nice Chevy Engine orange looks much better than this. Plus whats the point of painting it a green color if anything the blower should be *painted white* in order to blend in with the souroundings when snow blowing.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder why he didn't shoot the inside of the chute while he was at it?
Almost looks like Christmas present wrapping paper.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe this is the guy who designed the AMC Pacer and never understood why it didn't catch on ??
.
.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Grunt said:


> I like the white two blade extension cord wired directly to the starter, I'm sure it is U.L. approved.



a 1967 Sting Ray Corvette with 427-tri power wasn't UL approved either...

wake up, smell the coffee...nothing good in life is UL approved or well regulated

was your first night in the back seat when you were a teenager with your girlfriend, approved by the UL or anyone ?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe this is the guy who designed the AMC Pacer and never understood why it didn't catch on ??
> .


 
I'm thinking you probably own a Japanese made car ? 

The 3 stage blower probably can outrun an AMC pacer

but the AMC Pacer probably is worth more than the car you're driving now...

they are collectors items now....didn't you get the memo ?

you guys need to come out of your made in China mentality...

made in USA- the best there is

even our old bad stuff, beats Chinese and Japanese good stuff 

AMC Other Pacer | eBay


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

just in case you missed that, $10,200 for a customized AMC Pacer...

cuz it's made in the USA

not China

and get a load of this

you guys need to wake up out of the made in China Lowe's Home Depot Walmart big box coma you're in

Any ModelAMXAmbassadorAmericanClassicConcordCustomDeluxeEagleGremlinHornetJavelinMarlinMatadorPacerRamblerRebelRogueSpiritSuper Six 
Year From / To
Year From 
Year To 


Distance
Any Distance of 2 miles of 5 miles of 10 miles of 15 miles of 25 miles of 50 miles of 75 miles of 100 miles of 150 miles of 200 miles of 500 miles of 750 miles of 1000 miles of 1500 miles of 2000 miles of 
ZipCode 

Clear selections 6
matching results

Click to continue

Find Results 

<LI id=item2a4470aff1 class="sresult lvresult clearfix li" _sp="p2045573.m1686.l0" listingid="181536862193" r="1"> [ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-Other-Pacer-Full-Restomod-401-V8-5-Speed-Manual-One-of-a-Kind-/181536862193?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a4470aff1&vxp=mtr"]







[/ame]

*[ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-Other-Pacer-Full-Restomod-401-V8-5-Speed-Manual-One-of-a-Kind-/181536862193?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2a4470aff1&vxp=mtr"]AMC : Other Pacer Full Restomod, 401 V8, 5-Speed Manual, One of a Kind[/ame] *



$10,200.00 
30 bids 
 
View similar active items
Sell one like this

 

Oct-01 18:30 
Year: 1978 
Mileage: 19,201 

 <LI id=item19f2d11c11 class="sresult lvresult clearfix li" _sp="p2045573.m1686.l0" listingid="111447972881" r="2"> [ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-Pacer-2-Door-No-Reserve-Surf-Mobile-Not-Volkswagen-Bus-Westfalia-Vanagon-Bug-Beetle-Thing-/111447972881?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19f2d11c11&vxp=mtr"]







[/ame]

*[ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-Pacer-2-Door-No-Reserve-Surf-Mobile-Not-Volkswagen-Bus-Westfalia-Vanagon-Bug-Beetle-Thing-/111447972881?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19f2d11c11&vxp=mtr"]AMC : Pacer 2 Door No Reserve!Surf Mobile!Not Volkswagen Bus Westfalia Vanagon B...[/ame] *



$3,150.00 
36 bids 
 
View similar active items
Sell one like this

 

Sep-02 14:15 
Year: 1976 
Mileage: 93,000 

 <LI id=item2598157a6d class="sresult lvresult clearfix li" _sp="p2045573.m1686.l0" listingid="161465334381" r="3"> [ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Makes-Pacer-DL-1979-american-motors-pacer-dl-wagon-2-door-4-2-l-/161465334381?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2598157a6d&vxp=mtr"]







[/ame] 

*[ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Makes-Pacer-DL-1979-american-motors-pacer-dl-wagon-2-door-4-2-l-/161465334381?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2598157a6d&vxp=mtr"]Other Makes : Pacer DL 1979 american motors pacer dl wagon 2 door 4.2 l [/ame]*

Very nice condition , very solid , Rare real barn find


$3,150.00 
37 bids 
 
View similar active items
Sell one like this

 

Nov-03 19:30 
Year: 1979 
Mileage: 50,000 

 <LI id=item418964aab9 class="sresult lvresult clearfix li" _sp="p2045573.m1686.l0" listingid="281477950137" r="4"> [ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-Other-Coupe-1979-amc-pacer-complete-running-6-cylinder-/281477950137?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item418964aab9&vxp=mtr"]







[/ame]

*[ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-Other-Coupe-1979-amc-pacer-complete-running-6-cylinder-/281477950137?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item418964aab9&vxp=mtr"]AMC : Other Coupe 1979 amc pacer complete running 6 cylinder[/ame] *



$1,950.00 
1 bid 
 
View similar active items
Sell one like this

 

Nov-01 12:46 
Year: 1979 
Mileage: 98,500 

 <LI id=item43ce0b065b class="sresult lvresult clearfix li" _sp="p2045573.m1686.l0" listingid="291219637851" r="5"> [ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-PACER-WAGON-Hornet-Javelin-Matador-Ambassador-WAGON-PACER-1977-pacer-4-door-wagon-automatic-3-/291219637851?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item43ce0b065b&vxp=mtr"]







[/ame]

*[ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-PACER-WAGON-Hornet-Javelin-Matador-Ambassador-WAGON-PACER-1977-pacer-4-door-wagon-automatic-3-/291219637851?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item43ce0b065b&vxp=mtr"]AMC : PACER WAGON Hornet, Javelin, Matador, Ambassador, WAGON PACER 1977 pacer 4...[/ame] *



$1,795.00 
Best offer accepted 
 
View similar active items
Sell one like this

 

Aug-18 12:09 
Year: 1977 
Mileage: 35,298 

 <LI id=item20eb40c6d8 class="sresult lvresult clearfix li" _sp="p2045573.m1686.l0" listingid="141385844440" r="6"> [ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-pacer-pacer-1977-amc-pacer-v-6-automatic-2-door-extended-classic-bubble-car-repairs-needed-/141385844440?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item20eb40c6d8&vxp=mtr"]







[/ame]

*[ame="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMC-pacer-pacer-1977-amc-pacer-v-6-automatic-2-door-extended-classic-bubble-car-repairs-needed-/141385844440?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item20eb40c6d8&vxp=mtr"]AMC : pacer pacer 1977 amc pacer v 6 automatic 2 door extended classic bubble ca...[/ame] *



$1,050.00 
8 bids 
 
View similar active items
Sell one like this

 

Aug-31 17:07 
Year: 1977 
Mileage: 51,000 

 


This is the median price based on sales of this product in the same condition from all listings on ebay.com in the past 14 days, or if there are any insufficient number of listings for a meaningful calculation, the past 90 days.
*Top Rated Plus*


Sellers with highest buyer ratings 
Returns, money back 
Ships in a business day with tracking
Learn More
*Top Rated Plus*


Sellers with highest buyer ratings 
Returns, money back 
Ships in a business day with tracking
Learn More


More items related to "*amc pacer*"


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think any comments were anti American here, they were anti camouflage for a snowblower. Most of kissafrogs equip appears to be american made...joking about an AMC pacer does not mean you're anti American.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I'm thinking you probably own a Japanese made car ?
> 
> The 3 stage blower probably can outrun an AMC pacer
> 
> ...


I have a very low mileage 95 Ford Thunderbird Supercoupe that's slightly modified and can outrun the Vette.
A highly modified 95 Turbo Volvo wagon that will outrun the Supercoupe
A beat up '88 Chev PU with no original outline of the wheel wells or bottom of the cab.
94 Lincoln that can't beat anything but get's me there comfortably.

I have one of those three stage machines, an older Craftsman 10hp 32" that is a tank and I love it.

I still think the paint job is a bit out there and it has nothing to do with the value of any Pacer (I owned a Gremlin and loved it) or anthing to do with made in America.

Take your made in America rant and go to some off topic area. We were only discussing* personal opinions *on the look of this snow blowers paint job. Some for, some against and some don't care.
Don't make it personal.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And because it's made in America and ebay sells it, you think it proves something ??
There just needs to be someone twisted enough to want to own it for it to be valuable no matter what it is or where it's made.


But this is "American" made. - - >


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe this is the guy who designed the AMC Pacer and never understood why it didn't catch on ??
> .
> .


 I think AC was standard issue on that thing there if I remember right.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The Pacer was so ugly, such a terrible car, and so derided in its time that it fell off the edge,
faded away for a few decades, and has now come back around to being cool! 
Its legacy of being SO bad is why its now becoming a beloved cultural icon..

My cousin had one in the 70's, and a Mustang II! I was only 9 years old in '78, 
but even I could tell something wasnt quite right with those cars! 

Scot


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I'm thinking you probably own a Japanese made car ?
> 
> The 3 stage blower probably can outrun an AMC pacer
> 
> ...


I love your pride but your ignorance is tiring to read.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> was your first night in the back seat when you were a teenager with your girlfriend, approved by the UL or anyone ?


As a matter of fact it was - Ultimate Love and has been for 43 years to the same girl. 

And let us not forget, we were married in a Catholic Church, so God said it was OK.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> The Pacer was so ugly, such a terrible car, and so derided in its time that it fell off the edge,
> faded away for a few decades, and has now come back around to being cool!
> Its legacy of being SO bad is why its now becoming a beloved cultural icon..
> 
> ...


The Mustang II was a reskinned Ford Pinto. It was terrible and it wasn't until the mid 1980's when Ford finally improved the Fox chassis Mustangs enough that they did not suck. The new 4 wheel independant suspension Mustangs are awesome now. 1970's era Pacers still suck. AMX and the Javelin were the only 2 AMC cars that were even somewhat competive with what the big 3 were making at the time. My neighbor years ago bought a somewhat rare at the time 1969 Ford Mustang Mach I with the 428 Cobrajet and a close ratio 4 speed manuel that did not run very well. He and his uncle who is a mechanic rebuilt the 428 and got it running real nice. He ended up selling it a few years later in 1986 for $9500 and still he kicks himself to this very day for doing so since a fully restore Mach I with leather seats like his with the 428 Cobra Jet sell for a ton of money. Even an rough condition unrestored one that is VIN correct like his was can sell for $35,000+. His was Black and had leather seats. Here is a link to one for $85,000 1969 Ford Mustang Mach 1 for Sale | ClassicCars.com | CC-580800


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> The Pacer was so ugly, such a terrible car, and so derided in its time that it fell off the edge,
> faded away for a few decades, and has now come back around to being cool!
> Its legacy of being SO bad is why its now becoming a beloved cultural icon..
> 
> ...


LOL! I had a 'Pacer given to me by one of my sisters. She's the same one who bought me the Honda 4 wheeler in my avatar. That Pacer was a really terrific little car. I remember it had a 232 engine that for some reason would pop the distributor cap off from time to time. Something to do with the vacuum advance if I recall correctly. I'd love to find one of those old terrariums and fix it up. I had an old Pinto that I bought for $35.00 and drove it for about 10 years. Only thing I ever did to it was replace the timing belt. Mark says they were junk but that little Pinto was one of the very best cars I ever owned. ( By the way, Sis jut told me she had a gun rack put on the 4 wheeler for me. I have a wonderful sister!)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I can't say that I am not romantic and biased about things American made. My wife of 17 years, and mother of our four children, is somebody I can say surpasses anything european or asian. But, being a gentleman, I will not describe how. 

That said, I think that all countries has their strengths, at certain times. We all have preferences, and opinions. And there are strengths and weaknesses to every offering of each country. 

I enjoy a good German or UK beer, but nothing beats some of the American offerings.

When AMC came out, it was supposed to be an amalgamation of everything that was great out of the big three. But it was far from that ideal, and ended up losing to the new imports. History, sales, and legacy has provided evidence of how successful they were. 

I know that some will say that MTD will be a successful brand, as such. But I think that the majority of the membership here would take exception with.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> http://desmoines.craigslist.org/grd/4748393298.html



BUT .... What about the snow blower ???
We have wandered far afield from it. I only posted the Pacer because I personally (just my opinion) thought the Pacer was pretty homely just like the camo paint job on this blower.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh right....the blower....that's an ugly paint job, IMO. A+ for effort, but not my cup of tea (or snow).


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Did you catch the push mower on the other side?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Did you catch the push mower on the other side?


Yep! Saw that right off and mentioned it in my first post. A matched set.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought he was just tossing up a blower to see the comments. I've done that a couple times with a "What were they thinking".
What I didn't catch until very late last night is I think this is the Dynamark in Greatwhitebuffalo's signature. 
If it's actually a blower he owns and went through the time and trouble to paint like that it would explain why he (in my opinion) went a bit over the edge.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

every thing that is old is new again. the kids nowdays are listening to the hair metal bands of my era. and I AM NOT THAT OLD.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I thought he was just tossing up a blower to see the comments. I've done that a couple times with a "What were they thinking".
> What I didn't catch until very late last night is I think this is the Dynamark in Greatwhitebuffalo's signature.
> If it's actually a blower he owns and went through the time and trouble to paint like that it would explain why he (in my opinion) went a bit over the edge.


I don't think it's his, I'm pretty sure he would've said so right off the bat. He just got the dynamark, did a separate thread on it a few days ago, it's all original.


----------

